# العصيان المدني ,,, الأضراب العام !



## Twin (9 فبراير 2012)

*ما هو الفرق بين العصيان المدني والأضراب العام ؟*​


*العصيان المدني .... هو المقاومة السلمية للنظام -النظام القامع للشعب-.... بمعنى ,,, معارضة في كل ما يقوم به .... *
*ورفض تام للتعامل معه .... وقطع أواصر الصلة معه*​ 
*بمعني أن علي الفرد أن لا يحارب الحكومة والنظام .... بل عليه أن لا يدعمها بشئ !*
*كعدم دفع الضرائب وغيرها من الألتزامات الواجبه ... وبهذا أنت ثائر علي النظام ورافض له *​ 
*وإن نجح هذا العصيان المدني بمعناه ..... فإن هذا كفيل بأن يُهزم ومن ثم سينهار*​ 
*ومن أمثلة العصيان المدني .... *
*جنوب أفريقيا ... وعصيان شعبها ضد العنصرية والتفرقة التي دعت لها الكنيسة فيها .... ونجح *
*الهند .... وكان ضد الأستعمار الأجنبي .... في الهند وافريقيا ... ونجح *
*الولايات المتحدة ... وكان عصيان مدني علي العنصرية والمواطنين درجة ثانية ... ونجح *​ 

*الأضراب العام ... هو التوقف الكامل .... عن أي مجال نعمل به - عمل مهني أو حرفي ,,, عمل نظامي ,,, دراسة ,,, رياضة ,,, سياسة ,,,*
*-توقف تام في مجال ما تعمل به فقط- ,,, ويكون أضراب عن العمل والبقاء في مكان العمل أيضاً كأعتصام *
*وهو يعبر عن رفض للحال ورفض لسياسة العمل ,,,ويكون كأداة ضغط علي الحكومات ,,, كي تغير سياستها .... *
*وهذا الأضراب بينتهي مع أول جلسة تفاوض للحل مع المسؤلين *
*والأضراب عامة يكون في نطاق أضيق من العصيان المدني .... ويكون له داعون ومؤسسين -كالنقابات العمالية- *
*وإن لم تحل المشاكل معه ... يتحول الأضراب الي عصيان مدني عام*​ 
*وأغلب الأضرابات علي مر التاريخ .... كان في الدول التي قامت بثورات صناعية *​


----------



## Twin (9 فبراير 2012)

*11 فبراير في مصر *
*ده عصيان والا أضراب ؟*

*عصيان مدني .... ؟*
*كويس ... بس من أمتي أحنا بندفع أصلاً حاجة ... ده أحنا شعب ابو بلاش كتر منه *
*ويعني لو مدفعناش البلد هتفقر !*

*اضراب عام ... ؟*
*علي أساس أن عملانا بيشتغلوا ... وأحنا أصلاً من الدول الصناعية الكبري *
*لو مشتغلناش البلد هتقع !*

*من أنتم .... من أنتم *​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (9 فبراير 2012)

Twin قال:


> ​​​​
> 
> *من أنتم .... من أنتم *​


* أكييييد دى أقتباس من القذافى يا توين :smil12:*
*هههههههه*
*البلد من غير عصيان واضراب ضايعة اصلا *
*تخيل لو فى بقى :a82:*
*بس انا بقول دى حاجة مش عامة *
*يعنى الناس هتضرب انها تشتغل ولا تركب مواصلات ولا تاكل ولا تشرب *
*ولا تشتغل ولا تاخد فلوس ؟*
*صعب الناس تعمل كده فى الوقت اللى احنا فيه دى *
*اللى هيعمل اضراب ده شاب بياخد مصروفه من بابى *
*وربنا يخلى له مامى اللى بتعمله السندوتشات وهو نازل يدرب :smil13:*
*وانشالله يبقى كله للخير *​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (9 فبراير 2012)

*تمام ....
*


----------



## حبيب يسوع (9 فبراير 2012)

ارجوكم مصر تتعرض لخطر كبير لا تشاركوا فى العصيان او الاضراب


----------



## MIKEL MIK (11 فبراير 2012)

*اذا كان حال البلد من غير اضراب في الضياع
عايزين نكمل عليها باضراب عام وعصيان مدني
وزي ما انت قلت احنا شعب عايش ببلاش ومقضيها
ولو يهمنا مصلحه البلد فعلا نهتم بعملنا ونرضي ضميرنا
مش نكمل ع حال البلد لاننا مش هنستفيد حاجه ولا البلد هتستفاد حاجه
لا البورصه ناقصه ولا الاقتصاد ناقص ندمرهم اكتر كن كده
عايزين تحتفلوا بسنويه تنحي مبارك احتفلوا بس بعمار مصر مش بخربها​*


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (11 فبراير 2012)

سلام ونعمه رب المجد
ان لم يفيقوا ...
نتاج افعالهم ستفيقهم . .. 
ولكن حينها ... 
لا ندري الي اين.....؟!!
سنكون قد وصلنا فى الخراب
 فهم يعيثون فسادا دون ان يدرون ... لا انهم يدرون
وان غدا لناظره قريب (بكره نقعد تحت الحيطه ونسمع الزيطه)
ارحمنا يا يسوع مما قد نصل اليه
 نتيجه الانسياق وراء 
ما لا نعرف ما نحن
 منساقون وراءه....
::::::::::::::::::::::::::
سلام المسيح الذي يفوق كل العقول
سلام ونعمه رب المجد
​


----------



## tamav maria (11 فبراير 2012)

ضرب بالنار.............. اضراب عن الطعام ..........اضطرابات في كل مكان.............تضارب فى الاراء............وكمان اضراب عام هيه ناقصه................والله الضرب فى الميت حرام ................... لك الله يامصر 
اتقو الله فى مصر لااوافق على العصيان


----------



## Alexander.t (11 فبراير 2012)

*احلى حاجه أن كله بيتكلم فى كله ومحدش فاهم حاجه
-
الاقتصاد واقع لأن الرأسماليين مضربين عن الاستثمار وتشغيل الناس. لو أضرب  العمال هيجبروا الدولة والرأسماليين على تشغيل المصانع لمصلحة الناس
*


----------



## white.angel (11 فبراير 2012)

*لا بأس بفكره الاضراب .. ولا بأس بفكرة العصيان*
*يا توين سيب الشعب يحلم ..*
*ولكن التوقيت خاطئ ..
 وتم قمع الاضراب اوالعصيان حتى قبل ان يبدأ*​


----------



## Alexander.t (11 فبراير 2012)




----------



## Alexander.t (11 فبراير 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *
> وتم قمع الاضراب اوالعصيان حتى قبل ان يبدأ*​


*لما المجلس العسكرى يسخر كل جنوده ( اعلام +اخوان + سلفيين +حزب الكنبه ) لمناهضة العصيان المدنى او الاضراب 
اعرفى ان صعب يتم قمعه
لما ينزل مانشيت فى الصفحه الرئيسيه لجريده حكوميه
تقولك فشل العصيان قبل أن يبدء اعرفى ان جيل الثوره
مسبب أزمه للمجلس العسكرى .
خدى بالك مينفعش نقول ان تم قمعه من قبل أن يبدء
اتفرجى على مسيرة الطلبه (نواة الاضراب) وبعدها قولى رأيك*


----------



## Twin (11 فبراير 2012)

*طب الأضراب وصل لحد فين ؟*​


----------



## Alexander.t (11 فبراير 2012)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=204009


----------



## white.angel (11 فبراير 2012)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *لما المجلس العسكرى يسخر كل جنوده ( اعلام +اخوان + سلفيين +حزب الكنبه ) لمناهضة العصيان المدنى او الاضراب
> اعرفى ان صعب يتم قمعه
> لما ينزل مانشيت فى الصفحه الرئيسيه لجريده حكوميه
> تقولك فشل العصيان قبل أن يبدء اعرفى ان جيل الثوره
> ...


*مسيرة طلبه .. وياريت جامعات .. انما طلبة المدارس*
*مش عارفه الموضوع بقى شغل اطفال .. *
*ولا الثوره بقت فى دمنا ..*
*ولا ايه ... !!* ​


----------



## Alexander.t (11 فبراير 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *مسيرة طلبه .. وياريت جامعات .. انما طلبة المدارس*
> *مش عارفه الموضوع بقى شغل اطفال .. *
> *ولا الثوره بقت فى دمنا ..*
> *ولا ايه ... !!* ​



*اطفال عندهم 18 سنه
ع كده المنتدى اغلبه اطفال يا وايت !*


----------



## white.angel (11 فبراير 2012)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *اطفال عندهم 18 سنه
> ع كده المنتدى اغلبه اطفال يا وايت !*


*فين شباب الثوره*
*وفين المنظمات الشبابيه اللى سمعنا عنها فى يناير 2011*
*كلهم اختفوا ومش باقى غير طلاب المدارس ...!!
هذا العصيان والاضراب الكبير ... اختفى منه الكل ليرفع رايته طلاب المدارس ... مش غريبه !!
*​


----------



## Alexander.t (11 فبراير 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *فين شباب الثوره*
> *وفين المنظمات الشبابيه اللى سمعنا عنها فى يناير 2011*
> *كلهم اختفوا ومش باقى غير طلاب المدارس ...!!
> هذا العصيان والاضراب الكبير ... اختفى منه الكل ليرفع رايته طلاب المدارس ... مش غريبه !!
> *​


لا مش غريبه
لان شباب الثوره موجودين فى جامعة القاهره
وجامعة عين شمس وحلوان
والتراس اهلاوى عامل وقفه قدام جامعة حلوان
فين اللى الغريب يا وايت
الغريب اننا مش بنتابع  بس
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=204009


----------



## white.angel (11 فبراير 2012)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> لا مش غريبه
> لان شباب الثوره موجودين فى جامعة القاهره
> وجامعة عين شمس وحلوان
> والتراس اهلاوى عامل وقفه قدام جامعة حلوان
> ...


*الجامعات تم الاتفاق معاها من قبل رؤوسائها والدكاتره مع سامى عنان .. وتم تسييس الامر .. والاضراب ان عاش يوماً فسيتبخر ثانيه .. الهيئات العامه الكبرى كالنقل والقطارات والمطارات لم تشارك فيه .. الاعمال معظمها على ما يرام ... هل اقتصر الاضراب على الجهات التعليميه ... على الرغم من سيرها فى معظم جامعات ومدارس مصر ... النسبه ضئيله جداً .. ونجح العسكر فى كسب هذه الجوله كالمعتاد ...*​


----------



## Twin (11 فبراير 2012)

white.angel قال:


> * ونجح العسكر فى كسب هذه الجوله كالمعتاد ...*


 
*ما العسكر هيكسبوا علي طول .... طول ما عندنا .......*

*محللين *
*ولا يوووووووجد *
*مشاركين*

*أنا بجد ولو كنت موجود في البلد ... كنت نزلت وشاركت بال هقدر عليه*​


----------



## Alexander.t (11 فبراير 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *الجامعات تم الاتفاق معاها من قبل رؤوسائها والدكاتره مع سامى عنان .. وتم تسييس الامر .. والاضراب ان عاش يوماً فسيتبخر ثانيه .. الهيئات العامه الكبرى كالنقل والقطارات والمطارات لم تشارك فيه .. الاعمال معظمها على ما يرام ... هل اقتصر الاضراب على الجهات التعليميه ... على الرغم من سيرها فى معظم جامعات ومدارس مصر ... النسبه ضئيله جداً .. ونجح العسكر فى كسب هذه الجوله كالمعتاد ...*​



*انهرده اول يوم اضراب يا وايت !!!
انزلى اسالى سواقين التاكسيات عن السوق انهرده اخباره ايه*
*هنفضل نتشائم نتشائم لحد ما نموت :ranting:*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 فبراير 2012)

*للاسف اللى يراجع تاريخ الثوره هيلاقى ان المجلس العسكرى عود الشعب انه مفيش تنفيذ مطلب أو اصدار قرار أو تحرك سياسى   الا بالضغط العنيف ف الشارع 
اتعودوا ميصحوش من النوم الا ع صوت المولتوف 
أما سلميه سلميه دى اخرها بيان بحبكوا كلكوا ابنائى الاعزاء شكرااا *


----------



## Alexander.t (11 فبراير 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *للاسف اللى يراجع تاريخ الثوره هيلاقى ان المجلس العسكرى عود الشعب انه مفيش تنفيذ مطلب أو اصدار قرار أو تحرك سياسى   الا بالضغط العنيف ف الشارع
> اتعودوا ميصحوش من النوم الا ع صوت المولتوف
> أما سلميه سلميه دى اخرها بيان بحبكوا كلكوا ابنائى الاعزاء شكرااا *


*واحنا كمان بنحب ماما فضيله 
متستعجلوش الاضراب من المقرر انه هيبقى فى 3 ايام ومن خارج المقرر الله واعلم
انهرده اول يوم يا بلد*


----------



## Twin (11 فبراير 2012)

*نموت نموت ويا حيا .... سعد *​


----------



## magedrn (11 فبراير 2012)

احنا كشعب مصرى بنحب اى حاجة فيها اضراب او عصيان علشان شعب بنحب الراحة 
احنا شعب عايزين كل حاجة راحة 
وبعدين فايدة العصيان المدنى دا ايه اصلا تسليم السلطة 
طيب لما الجيش يسلم السلطة هيسلمها لميييييييييييين وكمان هل فى حد يقدر يامن البلد ربع تامين زى ما هو عامل دلوقتى ولا يسبها سواح والقوى ياكل الضعيف ونعيش فى قانون الغابة بقى


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 فبراير 2012)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *واحنا كمان بنحب ماما فضيله
> متستعجلوش الاضراب من المقرر انه هيبقى فى 3 ايام ومن خارج المقرر الله واعلم
> انهرده اول يوم يا بلد*



*طيب اتحاد شباب الجامعات اعلن أنه بعد ال 3 ايام ف والا...
حدش يعرف والا ايه علشان الفضول عاملى ارق :smil12:*


----------



## white.angel (11 فبراير 2012)

Twin قال:


> *محللين *
> *ولا يوووووووجد *
> *مشاركين*​


*وجود المحللين شئ لابد منه ... والمشاركين ايضاً متوفرين *
*وليست هنا المشكله .. بل المشكله ان المحللين والمشاركين *
*اتفقوا على الا يتفقوا ..*
*فلم يصل المحللون لهدف .. حتى يحققه المشاركون .. *
*نقطة البدايه هى ان يتفق المحللون والمشاركون .. *​


----------



## Alexander.t (11 فبراير 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *طيب اتحاد شباب الجامعات اعلن أنه بعد ال 3 ايام ف والا...
> حدش يعرف والا ايه علشان الفضول عاملى ارق :smil12:*


حاولت أفهم بس معرفتش:ranting:
فى حاجه غلط فى اللى متلون باحمر


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 فبراير 2012)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> حاولت أفهم بس معرفتش:ranting:
> فى حاجه غلط فى اللى متلون باحمر



*حاااااضر ننزل بالترجمه :t33:
امبارح مجلس اتحاد الجامعات التلاته القاهره وعين شمس وحلوان ف اجتماعهم اعلنوا انه بعد الاضراب لمدة 3 ايام لو العسكرى مرضخش وسلم هيكون ف  مفاجأه للعسكرى
ايه هى بقى المفاجأه ؟؟*


----------



## Alexander.t (11 فبراير 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *حاااااضر ننزل بالترجمه :t33:
> امبارح مجلس اتحاد الجامعات التلاته القاهره وعين شمس وحلوان ف اجتماعهم اعلنوا انه بعد الاضراب لمدة 3 ايام لو العسكرى مرضخش وسلم هيكون ف  مفاجأه للعسكرى
> ايه هى بقى المفاجأه ؟؟*



*المفاجاه تبقى مفأجاه لو اتقالت ؟
ههههههههههههه
لا بجد معرفش 
ومبحبش أفتى لانى مش مفتى
عينونى مفتى ضمن هيئة فتوى المنتدى وانا افتيلكم :new6:*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 فبراير 2012)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *المفاجاه تبقى مفأجاه لو اتقالت ؟
> ههههههههههههه
> لا بجد معرفش
> ومبحبش أفتى لانى مش مفتى
> عينونى مفتى ضمن هيئة فتوى المنتدى وانا افتيلكم :new6:*



*اصلهم مرضيوش يصرحوا لاى حد باى حاجه قلت انت بقى ثورجى منهم وتلاقيك عارف :t33:*


----------



## Twin (11 فبراير 2012)

*




*
*قال أيه كان عايز يعمل اضراب *
*هههههههههههه*​


----------

